# SS 14.06.14 - Mozart #25



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183/173b

1. Allegro con brio
2. Andante
3. Menuetto & Trio
4. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This is one of my absolute favorite symphonies so this weekend I'll listen to my favorite recording:

View attachment 44312


Sir Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields

However, one listen will not be enough so I'll listen to this one as well.

View attachment 44313


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I never can decide between Karl Bohm with the Berlin Philharmonic and Trevor Pinncok with the English Concert. With that in mind, why not go with both?


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

It's been a long time since I last participated in a Saturday-Symphony so I might as well join in. 
I'll take Pinnock and the English Concert.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Short enough to be heard twice in a day!

Traditional:









Wiener Philharmoniker u. István Kertész

HIP:









Academy of Ancient Music u. Christopher Hogwood

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mackerras/Prague Chamber Symphony for myself.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am going to listen to Marriner and the ASMF
I feel his Mozart symphonies are a high point in his long career


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone agree with me that K183 has a lot of Proto Philip Glass in its genes?

/ptr


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Barry Wordsworth & Capella Istropolitana


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Tonight I'll go for the ECO and Britten


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My SS tardiness is getting worse. Profuse apologies.:tiphat:
*
Mozart*: Symphony 25, w. ASMF/Marriner (rec.1987).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Me, too. Even worse, I picked the first video available, so I don't even know the performers. One of the commenters suggests that it is Marriner/AoSMitF.

I need to give this one another go. My first impression, based on the aforementioned performance, is... just another Mozart 

I'm now going to hear Böhm/Wiener PO and give it a bit more attention  Ah, yes! Only 30 seconds in and I am feeling completely different about this one now 

[Now, wouldn't that be something if both versions turned out to be the very same! I'm not going back to compare.]


----------

